# My 1099 Does Not Appear on Website



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I never got my 1099 from last year and it doesn't appear on their site. Can someone help me with this? Thanks in advance


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> I never got my 1099 from last year and it doesn't appear on their site. Can someone help me with this? Thanks in advance


You won't get a 1099k unless you generated over $20k in revenue and you won't get a 1099misc unless you earned over $600 in non-ride based compensation.

Did you meet either or both of those criteria?

If not, you just use the tax summary.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, I meet the requirements for the 1099 Misc form.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> Yes, I meet the requirements for the 1099 Misc form.


Then you need to contact Uber.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> Yes, I meet the requirements for the 1099 Misc form.


Give me all of your account information and I will find it for you. 

Seriously you need to be contacting Uber. Are there any hubs near you?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow I was only a couple dollars short of getting a 1099. Wondered why I couldn’t click through.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> Yes, I meet the requirements for the 1099 Misc form.


1099 Miscellaneous does not include rides. It's only for bonuses. You need $20,000. In rides to get a 1099 k


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. Sometimes things are too simple to understand or we don't read things carefully enough. Cheers to all.


----------

